# WTB mini 5" 5.5" nail puller moulding pry bar cat's paw claw



## gunner666 (Jul 16, 2014)

I had one of these I bought online I can not find the invoice in paypal, it was over a year ago. It broke. I can not find anything smaller in the US than the 8" one I just bought and it's too big. with the mini one, you can use the nail puller part and not need to take a huge chunk out of the wood when pulling the nails is the only way to remove something, and the flat part is thin and perfect for moulding, the 8" one I have now beats up the work too much. 

I googled for a good hour or so a couple months ago and couldn't actually find the mini one online. Anyone know maybe some place that can special order this or have them in stock online? 

For the flat end, I can just use a mini regular flat bar but it's nice to have them both in the same tool instead of a nail puller on both ends like some of these bars have but as long as it has the mini nail puller it's good. I might be able to grind down the one I have now on my bench grinder so it doesn't take such big chunks out, but I don't know if it's possible due to all the curves and angles I would have to hit it at.thanks


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I knew I'd find it! Garrett-Wade has one. See if it's what you're looking for.
http://www.garrettwade.com/improved-restorers-pry-bars/p/59T01.01/


----------



## gunner666 (Jul 16, 2014)

I can not believe you found it. But I can't believe they want $25 plus shipping. I think I just might have to start contacting online tool vendors and seeing is possible to custom order me one. I paid like $8 with shipping. But if lifetime warranty, I might consider $25+ being that I did crack two of these over the years. 

https://www.fine-tools.com/prybar.html 6 incher but in Europe. thanks


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah. Garrett-Wade has some neat stuff. But they know it.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Saw one at HD yesterday.


----------

